# 2.5L DIY (How to) Videos



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

We've made some DIY videos for the 5 cylinder cars and figured we'd post them up here to share. :thumbup::thumbup: 

Feel free to leave us any feeback or comments! :beer:


OEM VW 2.5L Valve Cover Replacement DIY






OEM VW 2.5L Camshaft Position Sensor Replacement DIY






OEM VW 2.5L Crankshaft Position Sensor Replacement DIY






OEM VW 2.5 Ignition Coil Replacement DIY






VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder Spark Plug Replacement DIY


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Reserved for future use :thumbup:


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

Solid. Thank you


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks DeutscheAutoParts for your great service and parts. I'm big customer and a fan


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool! Glad to see you making some 2.5l specific vids. Subscribed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

arson451 said:


> Solid. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from an iTard.


:thumbup::thumbup:


vr6-kamil said:


> Thanks DeutscheAutoParts for your great service and parts. I'm big customer and a fan


Thanks for your business! :beer:


SocoJoe said:


> :thumbup:





Gunbu said:


> Cool! Glad to see you making some 2.5l specific vids. Subscribed.


Glad we could help! :beer::beer:


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

bookmarked!! 

are all 2.5's the same or basically similar enough?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Godsspeed said:


> bookmarked!!
> 
> are all 2.5's the same or basically similar enough?


As a general rule they are all just about the same.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sticky please !!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Quinny45 said:


> Sticky please !!!!!!!!


You have our vote :laugh:. Youll prob have to contact and admin to ask them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

That is awesome. A lot of DIYers here, and love their cars.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

eatrach said:


> That is awesome. A lot of DIYers here, and love their cars.


Glad you like it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## MisfitJason (May 9, 2012)

Awesome post thanks for the videos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MisfitJason said:


> Awesome post thanks for the videos


Glad you like them. Hopefully they are helpful


----------



## adamlavigne (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

adamlavigne said:


>


Thanks for the bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Gisken (Mar 5, 2015)

respect from Azerbaijan, Baku city. :thumbup: more videos please


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

Fantastic - thank you. Would love to see some videos for:

- Water pump replacement (can it be done without jacking motor above frame rails?)
- Upper timing chain guides replacement
- Clutch


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 23, 2014)

Bookmarked and subscribed. Thanks for the effort gentlemen. Appreciate you taking the time to put these together. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Bookmarked and subscribed. Thanks for the effort gentlemen. Appreciate you taking the time to put these together. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for checking them out. We appreciate it.


----------



## Hanoihancock (Jun 11, 2013)

*VW Rabbit 2.5L (How to) Videos*

Catalytic Converter Assembly

https://youtu.be/K92Mu1A7n0g

Side Mirror Signal

https://youtu.be/mQuM1gOAF8Y

Battery

https://youtu.be/B1CGIJF_3Co

Oil & Filter

https://youtu.be/1tIv6yiFakI

Blower Motor

https://youtu.be/-kVkWzqoMbk

Rear Wiper

https://youtu.be/LvCaI-ISp48

Cabin Filter

https://youtu.be/GlSv3yTiUo8

Key Fob

https://youtu.be/998U97Y1CwY

Resistor

https://youtu.be/mLWn3J6QUXk

Antenna

https://youtu.be/2BltU1Gu06Y

Wiper Fluid

https://youtu.be/8vHkZ99ES0M


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## TheMKVader (Jun 16, 2015)

Keep up with the videos, definitely a fan. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMKVader said:


> Keep up with the videos, definitely a fan. :thumbup:


Awesome thanks for that. Give us a shout if you are ever in need of any VW parts.


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be doing my spark plugs and coils this weekend (hopefully) and will DEFINITELY be referencing your videos.

i know you said all vw plugs come pre-gapped........ but lets just say i'd like to make sure before finding out after i installed them.... what are they supposed to be?

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LangMKV (Oct 1, 2012)

How 'bout rear coil springs? Clutch? Timing? Keep'em coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

vwtodd said:


> Fantastic - thank you. Would love to see some videos for:
> 
> - Water pump replacement (can it be done without jacking motor above frame rails?)


I second this request! I'm searching everywhere for a water pump DIY for the 2.5 Jetta and keep coming up empty. Most results indicate that removing the passenger and transmission mounts is necessary, but a few say it's possible if the passenger headlight is removed. I took a look at my MKV tonight and think it _might _be possible.

In the next 10-15k miles, I need to swap the serpentine belts, tensioner(s), and pulleys. Also need a coolant flush too, so I may as well do the water pump while I'm all up in there!!


----------



## LangMKV (Oct 1, 2012)

Godsspeed said:


> I'll be doing my spark plugs and coils this weekend (hopefully) and will DEFINITELY be referencing your videos.
> 
> i know you said all vw plugs come pre-gapped........ but lets just say i'd like to make sure before finding out after i installed them.... what are they supposed to be?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Did you get info on this?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

According to my manual, they should be gapped to 1.0-1.1mm or .039-.043"


----------

